

Why you should be careful when copy-pasting browser URLs - kennu
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/d30ae1c692ff53c3

======
coderdude
This isn't a forum of public shaming. That poor guy must have been pretty
embarrassed.

~~~
kennu
I think he handled it pretty well. Could happen to anybody.

~~~
coderdude
So lets throw him a curve-ball and flaunt his mortifying mistake in front of
thousands upon thousands of his peers? Shame on you.

Edit: Man this coffee is strong. I take back the shame part, but I do wish
you'd reconsider posting things like this in the future. :)

~~~
kennu
For me that link was kind of funny and a learning experience at the same time,
of how to handle it when you post something publicly by accident (be cool
about it).

If people downvote, I shall accept the judgment. :-)

